# electronic ignition or points,which is better?



## bigjon262000

I am still working on my 42 9n and have found that it is not fireing, i have checked and have voltage at my coil on both sides and when i turn the motor over the rotor turns . I have checked and have voltage through the coil so i have got my problem ran down to the points. I figured they would be stuck due to the tractor being setting for so long so this is no suprise. My real question is should I change over to an electronic ignition kit or just keep the old system. I personally don't know anyone using the electronic and am wondering if that would be the better way to go , thanks for your help,Jon


----------



## jdi

I like the electronic better. I've changed a couple of trucks, but don't have a gas tractor.
Is there a kit specifically for that tractor?
I used to have a Ferguson TEA.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Electronic ignition is certainly hotter at the plugs by quite a bit. Makes for easier starting and runs better!


----------



## Ken N Tx

From all the reviews that I have seen, they say save your money!!

Do you have a 12v or 6v ??


----------



## Mickey

Couple things. You said you have voltage to coil on both sides. When points closed you should see ZERO volts on the point side of the coil. If that isn't the case I'd start looking for reason why. Faulty wiring, dirty/oxidized points, etc.

If you are still using 6V system, I'm not aware of electronic ign system running on 6V. As for improved performance, all depends upon design. If electronic system is using stock coil, you're not going to see any improvement over a well running point system. Now, a CDI system will likely provide higher secondary voltage but that is no guarantee of improved performance. Once the spark has ignited the fuel, the ign system is out of the picture performance wise. YMMV


----------



## bigjon262000

i know the points are bad i just want to fix it up the best way i can while i am working on it. I dont mind spending the extra money on it if the reward justifies it. i am sure the coil and distributor cap are good but am putting new ones on just as a preventive matnence . i have seen plenty of 6 volt ignitions on the market and was just wondering if that would be the best bet also i was wondering how hard they are to install


----------



## Jerry/MT

bigjon262000 said:


> I am still working on my 42 9n and have found that it is not fireing, i have checked and have voltage at my coil on both sides and when i turn the motor over the rotor turns . I have checked and have voltage through the coil so i have got my problem ran down to the points. I figured they would be stuck due to the tractor being setting for so long so this is no suprise. My real question is should I change over to an electronic ignition kit or just keep the old system. I personally don't know anyone using the electronic and am wondering if that would be the better way to go , thanks for your help,Jon


Up until last year I would have said get a Pertronix and be done messing with the points unless you have a burning desire to keep changingthem and adjusting them etc. Then mine failed on my TO-30 after 5 years of use on the ranch. Customer Support from Pertronix was great gave me the test methods and I found that the module was bad so I bought a replacemnt module. The replacement lasted about 2 months. Same type of failure in the module. The replacement module was replaced free of charge after returning it to Pertronix. While I was waiting I put the points back in and have not have any issues with the points so I have never installed the replacement module. 
I think that Pertronix may have started outsourcing the manufacturing to the "land of almost right" and the product quality is suffering. I have no way of proving that but I am disappointed in the reliability of something that should be a "lifetime" system. When it worked it was great but no better in performance than a well tuned ignition and it didn't need to be fiddled with. 
So I would not recommend them based on my experience. They are too expensive to only last for 5 years or 2 months.

Re :your tractor, clean your points and reset the gap and see if that helps you. the points often are corroded and don't make a good connection too allow current flow throughtthe primary ignition citcuit.


----------



## dangeroustoys56

I say electronic ignition is best- once theyre dialed in ( adjusted correctly) its basically set and forget it. I had a 10HP teccy dynamark lawntractor years ago - it had points and a 'brain box' - i cleaned the points, put it back together and it would run till the points heated up and then itd die, wouldnt restart till they cooled off about 20 mins later. If i had kept the tractor, i wouldve swapped motors- was no way to add electronic ign on it.

12 volt systems are just more popular then 6 volt - lil more power to start the tractor and run more stuff .

Id say if youre planning on like restoring the tractor to OEM specs- then keep the points and 6 volt system- if its just a workhorse, then change it over.


----------



## Ken N Tx

I have had my 2N since 1998,I have change the points about (crs) three times!!

Its a daily worker (mowing) and a 12v conversion (PO)..


----------



## whturner

*Electronic Ignition system 9N Positive ground 6 V*



Mickey said:


> Couple things. You said you have voltage to coil on both sides. When points closed you should see ZERO volts on the point side of the coil. If that isn't the case I'd start looking for reason why. Faulty wiring, dirty/oxidized points, etc.
> 
> If you are still using 6V system, I'm not aware of electronic ign system running on 6V. As for improved performance, all depends upon design. If electronic system is using stock coil, you're not going to see any improvement over a well running point system. Now, a CDI system will likely provide higher secondary voltage but that is no guarantee of improved performance. Once the spark has ignited the fuel, the ign system is out of the picture performance wise. YMMV


The Delta 10 - AKA Archer or HeathKit CD ignition will work fine on 6V and with one wire changed to a different location on the circuit board, can be either positive or negative ground. I ran one for several years on a '46 Ford V8 (old and tired) and the CD spark solved the oil fouling problem. They are often seen at automotive swap meets (swapping $ for parts)
It would take some fiddling to adapt it to a tractor, but I think it has been done.


----------

